# Swiftech H320 Cooler unboxing and preview



## sumonpathak (Jul 30, 2013)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3747/9391121831_9f43082bba_z.jpg


So..its been a while we saw Swiftech launched its 360 rad AIO cooling solution..but due to some patent trolling it got pulled off in US markets.(pretty sad IMO).
but it got launched in India a week back...and thanks to MR Sanjib Ray i got my hands on the first piece in India.
So until i get my hands on the proper review piece and a few more fans to run a push pull configuration enjoy a few pictures and initial testing results with default settings.

Testing done on

Core i5 2500K on different settings 
Maximus V Extreme 
AX 1200W Psu 
Coolermaster HAF-X Cabinet 
CM ICE Fusion 400 ( still better than many paste out there in my experience.) 

So..without further ado i will let the pics do the talking.

The rad is huuge for an AIO..after all its a 360.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2827/9391127605_9a994821a5_z.jpg


with a high fin density (@toolius can help me decode it)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3728/9391129453_63b5e3f4cc_z.jpg


The whole unit

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/9393904978_82c8e461b7_z.jpg

aand to keep it reallly short...a few installation and beauty shots.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7335/9391133285_ff1362d661_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7395/9391125679_887783d8f6_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5475/9391123585_1c47e4f4b4_z.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2860/9391124417_404f3db7a5_z.jpg


Aaand a sneak peek at the temps i got after IBT 20 loops with the ambient fluctuating thanks to the weather ranging from 28-36C.Couldn't hook up to an AC since i had the sample for a real short time.
And yes...my chip is loves to eat up volts 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7319/9393893354_01f6d9475c_z.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 31, 2013)

nice effort.
The fans were in push or pull?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 1, 2013)

Push....haven't changed.


----------

